# My First Try with Roller's Amish White Sandwich Bread also, plus one Q-View



## tennsmoker (Jan 27, 2013)

Roller,

got to give credit where credit is due. I saw SmokinHusker's thread where she had made your Amish White Bread for the 1st time and it looked so good that I had to try it myself.

Well your are looking at only one loaf the recipe makes two!!! we ate the other one it was so good, the wife and grand kid loved it, thanks to you for the great recipe and SmokinHusker's instructions and Q-Views, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tenn

Al













DSCN0013.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Jan 27, 2013


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 27, 2013)

great job buddy...i love it ..pass the butter please..


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## roller (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks looks like you did a fantastic job with it...And it is some kinda good...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 28, 2013)

That is one good lookin' loaf!

Great job,

Bill


----------



## tennsmoker (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks you'll,

will have to make another batch in a few days, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------

